

OpenStack bare metal deployment? - mealen

I&#x27;m looking for bare metal deployment of OpenStack with support for Ceph.
Tools I found interesting: Foreman, Cobbler + Puppet or SaltStack, Fuel, Crowbar, MaaS + Juju...<p>Foreman looks great, but after I tried SaltStack I&#x27;m not going back to Puppet. Also I tried Cobbler, but I had some issues with provisioning Ubuntu machines. Which tools do you use?
======
SEJeff
Salt stack developer here, glad you find it useful! Please hop on IRC freenode
#salt if you have questions, we're a pretty friendly community.

As far as other tools, I use and love cobbler quite a bit, but for Ubuntu
support, you need a fairly new version. Also ask on #cobbler if you're having
problems. The cobbler community is healthy, but not nearly as large or active
as the salt community. A few other nice tools would be collins[1] and
graphite[2]. If you use OpenStack horizon, it is using graphite under the
covers. Disclaimer: I'm also a developer / co-maintainer of graphite. You can
join us on #graphite via IRC on FreeNode. The graphite project just released
0.9.12 and is about to start moving forward much faster. For metrics
collection... I'd suggest collectd[3] with the write_graphite plugin _or_
diamond[4].

Same as here, I'm SEJeff on IRC.

[1] [http://tumblr.github.io/collins/](http://tumblr.github.io/collins/) [2]
[https://github.com/graphite-project](https://github.com/graphite-project) [3]
[http://collectd.org/](http://collectd.org/) [4]
[https://github.com/BrightcoveOS/Diamond/wiki](https://github.com/BrightcoveOS/Diamond/wiki)

